# Coralife 50/50 - what do you think?



## billswin (Nov 22, 2009)

I just went out and the LFS sold me on the Coralife 50/50 48" bulb. I just put this in and I am not sure.(I only have 1 48" spot) I had a standard cool white bulb from home depot in there. This to me looks more like a black light to me?

He said it will show the colors on the Cichlids much better and is the most popular bulb for them. I only have 1 yellow lab and 2 Blue Kenyi's so its hard to tell - it looks about the same to me (cycling tank now that why only 3).

So my question is what is the most popular bulb for cichlids, should I stay with this or get like a T5, T8 or T10 or what? I was hoping to show close to a saltwater setup.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

get a T8? what is the light in if you don't already have a T8 or T5 fixture?

i really like the 50/50 bulb, the only reason all my tanks don't have them is because i'm on a tight budget so lights get left behind


----------



## billswin (Nov 22, 2009)

well I guess I did not know it needed a special fixture for the T bulbs.... I have a standard 48" bulb fixture, so I am told either 6,500k or 10k is best no clue what one

I think the blue background is making the tank look more purple like a black light it does not look very good


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

A standard 48 inch shoplight is either going to be T12 or T8. T=eights of inches, Where T12X1/8 =1.5 diameter.


----------



## billswin (Nov 22, 2009)

well I ended up going back to the LFS and switching the 50/50 out for the Coralife 6,500k which looks GREAT, its white with a tint of blue and NO YELLOW. It looks awesome now.


----------



## highflyingk9 (Nov 2, 2009)

I agree with the 50/50 looking too purple. I had a zoomed 50/50 in for a few days in my mixed malawi tank, and the blue coloured fish looked awesome, but anything that was yellow or orange had a greenish hue. when the water wasnt crystal clear, it too looked blue. I switched the 50/50 out for a hagen aqua glow, and voila, beautiful colours all around.


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

I run a 10,000K and a 6,700K. Personally, I donâ€™t like 50/50â€™s or the actinic bulbs - they make the tank look too blue for my tastes.


----------

